# Vizsla Pups & Cats



## VizslaDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with vizsla pups and the guidlines for roughhousing with the cats? Kadin is 14 weeks and REALLY rough on the cat (******). ****** takes it and gives some back but it doesn't seem fair.

So any suggestions?

They do clean each others ears as well... ???


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

Our Virgil was rough with the cats when he was 3 1/2 months. For maybe a month I kept him on a leash while walking with treats in my pocket and when he wanted to chase I said NO KITTY and gave a treat when he listened. After a month I did the same thing with out a leash. He still occasionally wants to chase one cat in paticular, but NO KITTY seems to stop it pretty fast. I also have chickens loose and he has never bothered them. We now have 5 kittens 2 mos old and he never bothers them, even when they were 1 month old. I watched close cause sometimes they acidentally step on a kitten, but hes been real careful. Our fist V had 1 cat & 4 kittens sleep in his bed with him for a long time.


----------



## VizslaDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

You have had a few V's? Neat. I am going to keep an eye on this also but I have noticed since posting, the cat can be very mean also.

Here is a few pics...





























;D


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

Your picture just made my day. 

Sorry i've been MIA...law school consumes my life.

Ritz has no problems with the cat. They are rough in that they chase each other (the cat often instigates it) but never chewing. Ritz will groom the cat (especially the ears).


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

the best pictures, love that last one.
we have a black cat as well. It's funny to watch Kian stalk her and then want to beat the living daylights out of her. But if Marley gets cornered she defends herself gently. She's already swatted Kian in the nose twice..... but he still goes back for more. Oh and they funny thing is, he's 30lbs and she is full grown and weighs a whopping 6lbs.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Loved that this post came up again, the pictures are a riot ... this Saturday we will be bringing home our new V puppy! 8 weeks old... we have *3* rescue cats (all indoor cats) one of which is a 19 1/2 pound Maine **** and a 9 year old Amazon parrot... so I do believe the excitement level will ramp up a notch or two after Saturday in hour household.  We are so excited about bringing our little girl home (except for the long drive :-\)


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

too give you an idea, here is what Kian did the first day we brought him home and he met Marley....such a wimp, now 
though he will go up to her and try and play. She wants nothing to do with him.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Ran puppy errands yesterday getting ready to pick up our new little girl on Saturday. Set the crate up in our bedroom last night - supplied it with blankets and covered it with an old quilt so it will be safe and comfy feeling.... next thing ya know our three cats were lined up looking in with Zoe (Miss Attitude) deciding to make it her own, daring the others to try to enter her new domain... did get up in the middle of the night once and saw that Zoe had vacated and our big Maine **** Zachary was stretched out asleep in the crate... not sure how they are going to react when they discover it's not meant for them but for their new V. puppy sister! Should be very interesting, not to mention the Parrot yelling Hellooooooooooo ----- Helloooooooooooooooo when the puppy arrives home! HA


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Crazy said:


> too give you an idea, here is what Kian did the first day we brought him home and he met Marley....such a wimp, now
> though he will go up to her and try and play. She wants nothing to do with him.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

nice photo, i was worried bout the cat but as this photo shows the dog knows it s place in the house as so does ours!


----------

